# Which bundle I should go for?



## nascent (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm an advanced beginner in SLR photography. I'm confused in choosing the right bundle based on lens specifications. I'm not into any particular type of photography. Please guide me to choose one among the below listed.


Canon EOS 60D with 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS UD Standard Zoom Lens


or


Canon EOS Rebel T3i with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens + Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4.0-5.6 IS Telephoto Zoom Lens


----------



## Destin (Nov 28, 2011)

60D all the way. It's a much better camera in terms of handling. I can't comment on the lenses, however I can tell you that if you're at all serious about making good photos, you'll eventually want to ditch the kit lens and buy something faster/sharper/better built. 

Your best bet might be to buy a T3i body only, and invest in one really good piece of glass.


----------



## nascent (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks Destin. As per your suggestion, do you think T3i with telephoto lens is a better choice?


----------



## Destin (Nov 28, 2011)

nascent said:
			
		

> Thanks Destin. As per your suggestion, do you think T3i with telephoto lens is a better choice?



It doesn't have to be a telephoto lens. The focal length you go for will depend on what you are taking photos of. 

For landscapes and such you'll want a wider lens. 

For sports, telephoto. 

For portraits, medium-telephoto 

If you don't know what you wish to shoot yet, and you just want to learn photography and get a feel for it I'd reccomend that you look at something like tamron 17-50 2.8. It's a good, sharp, fast general purpose zoom lens.


----------

